# Nissan Rogue Won't Start "Key System Error"



## clinderw (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a 2015 Nissan Rogue SL that we got without Keys. I have since got keys programmed (they lock, unlock, and open the trunk now) but I can't get the car to start. It gives me a message of "Key System Error". 

There are a few other things worth noting:
1. When I received the car the steering wheel was unlocked (can move it freely without the key)
2. I can move the shifter freely between Park and Neutral 
3. I replaced the battery
4. I had a locksmith program the keys (I can confirm the buttons work)

We'd love any suggestions that anyone has on how to get this error to go away or get the car to start.

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The remote locking system has nothing to do with starting the vehicle. It sounds like the keys are not registered to the BCM. If the locksmith can't register them to the BCM, then you will need to take it to a Nissan or Infiniti dealer to have them registered.


----------

